

Ask HN: Anyone have questions about real estate investing? - joystickers

I look at buying real estate like starting a business. You have costs, revenue, customers (tenants), suppliers, contractors, etc just like in any business.<p>A year out of college (2010) I bought a rental property with a good friend/ investment partner and I want to write an article sharing my experience.<p>If you have any specific questions ask them here and I'd be happy to address them in the article.
======
gierach
i would like to know how you searched for and chose the property. did you
spend a lot of time searching for the right neighborhood? was the property in
the city where you lived, or did you seek out a city with the economic
circumstances to make your investment work? is this something that you will be
able to replicate over and over again or was it a sweetheart, once-in-a-
lifetime deal?

------
edkennedy
Is the "no-money down" method of investing even possible these days?

~~~
joystickers
Good question, I'll address it in the article. No institution will let you get
away with that, but if the seller is financing it then maybe. You can, though,
put down as little as 3.5% today.

